# 2011 Nissan GT-R Revealed with 522-HP on Tap; Six Models to Choose From



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

After announcing earlier today that it would reveal the new 2012 GT-R at the LA Auto Show, Nissan has taken the wraps off the refreshed version of its halo sports car without disappointment.

A long list of enhancements make the GT-R more capable in every way. Starting under the hood, the twin-turbo V6 gets a bump in power, with output now rated at 522-hp at 6400 rpm and 451 ft-lbs of torque at 3200 rpm. That engine also gets a new red cover to signify the added power.

Suspension upgrades include an entirely reworked setup with new springs rates, shocks an new carbon composite strut tower bar. New light-weight RAYS forged wheels are also included, with new Dunlop SP SPORT MAXX GT 600 DSST CTT tires that Nissan says offer improved straight line stability, better sidewall rigidity and an improve tread. Plus, new brake rotors are included to improve stopping distances, reduce fade and last longer under hard driving conditions.

Outside the GT-R gets a revised body with improved aerodynamics, bringing the drag coefficient down from 0.27 to 0.26. The design also increases front downforce by 10 percent and reduces airflow into the engine compartment, while directing more air to the radiator and brake cooling ducts. A longer rear diffuser also improved aerodynamics and improves cooling under the car (likely for the transmission). Rear downforce has also been improved by 10 percent. Two new colors are offered for 2011: Meteo Flake Black Pearl and Aurora Flare Blue Pearl.

Inside the 2011 GT-R gets some mild upgrades that include a magnesium coating on the paddle shifters and a genuine carbon fiber panel for the center stack. More comfortable seats are fitted to the Pure and Premium edition models while the Black edition gets more race-inspired seating.

The GT-R will be available in six different model options (in Japan anyway). These include the aforementioned Pure Edition, Black and Premium Edition, as well as the SpecV, Club Track and Egoist.

SpecV models retain the high-output engine from the new standard powerplant and gain the lightweight Rays wheels and new Dunlop tires as standard equipment. Also standard on SpecV models are upgraded brake pads and a more aggressive Vehicle Dynamics control program.

Next up is the Club Track Edition, designed specifically for circuit driving. Owners of this car will get to experience the GT-R in its purest form, with Nissan organizing events with professional instruction.

And finally, there's the new Egoist model that will offer improved luxury and customization with owners able to select from 20 interior choices with all the interior components being hand-stitched by the experts at Seton Company, Inc. in Germany. The steering wheel will feature a special GT-R emblem made by Mr. Sakae Kubota, a Japanese lacquer expert, while a Bose audio system will be tuned to the ears of each owner. Outside, the Egoist model will get a carbon rear spoiler and titanium exhaust system (from the SpecV model), while special Blue Sword Chrome Rays wheels finish off the package.

More: *2011 Nissan GT-R Revealed with 522-HP on Tap; Six Models to Choose From* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## GoForIt (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow... This car looks like an absolute beast!


----------

